# Do others try to tell your how to wear you m/up or hair



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you find there is a difference between what your significant other or even family likes your make up to look like verses what you get compliments on out in public?

Today, I thought it was interesting.  I stopped by a makeup counter and tried on a dramatic smoky eye look and some hot red lips.  I had people I didn't even know tell me how great my makeup looked.  That pumped me up a bit.  As soon as I walked in the door, my hubby said, "You have dark e/s on and it looks like stage makeup".  I told him that I actually got compliments on it.  He said, "You don't look good with dark colors on your eyes".  He doesn't prefer me with bright colors or dark colors on my eyes, but that doesn't stop me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love to play with different looks.  

Oh, my mother hates it when I straighten my hair. Isn't it funny?

So, how about you?  Does you family or significant other try to dictate a certain look for your hair and makeup?


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 17, 2007)

They know better.

-_-


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_They know better.

-_-_

 
LOL


----------



## faifai (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes. My boyfriend of 5 years doesn't like makeup. He finds neutrals to be sexier than anything darker or more colorful, and also hates lipstick and lipgloss because they leave prints on his face. Hahaha. He is very supportive of my makeup addiction though, and he's been the one to buy all the MAC I own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He also likes it when I leave my hair down. Doesn't care if I wear it natural (which is stick straight) or wavy/curly, but he just looooves it down and always tries to convince me to abandon my ponytails. 

My mother is the same as far as my hair goes, she's always telling me I look so much better when it's down. As far as makeup though, she tells me I look better with lipstick on and some glimmery eyeshadow and liner and stuff. Ha. I do whatever I want though, and they are both generally supportive of whatever I decide to do to my face.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Ha. I do whatever I want though, and they are both generally supportive of whatever I decide to do to my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's great!

I love how the hubby points out a model in a magazine and says, "She isn't wearing any makeup.  I like that look".  I said, "She is wearing a lot of makeup.  You just don't realize it, because it's in neutral or flesh colors".  LOL


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah me and one of my best mates are so different

when i go out i like big hair big boobs big makeup!!

lashings of black around the eyes and uber glossy lips...

and my hair back brushed as much and a bit 'undone'

shes always like smooth your hair down... stop getting extensions... you should wear your makeup more natural... why dont you stop bleaching your hair and go back to brunette etc etc

but if i turned round and said 'actually i think youd look better with a bit more makeup on' or 'i find your hair pretty boring' well that would be rude huh?

but i like us being so different

where as when im with my other mates with the same style...gosh we encourage eachother 'more blusher' 'more lips' we look like a bunch of drag queens by the end of a night out


----------



## redambition (Nov 17, 2007)

i get it all the time.

my other half doesn't really care. it's my mum that tries to do the most input.

the other night i tried out a purple look on my eyes (just because i could), and she took one look at it and said "that's too dark on you". she's very critical of my makeup, hair, shoes and clothes.

i won't take makeup advice from her though. she wears foundation that is way too dark for her, and has often encouraged me to do the same so i don't look so pale. the funniest thing was one day i matched her foundation - she's a shade darker than i am and i had some foundation that matched her perfectly. i then did the rest of her makeup and when she looked at herself she thought it looked great.

so what did she do the next day? slap on too dark foundation, despite having a bottle of foundation that matched her skin tone.


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2007)

well family memebers don't like to see me in bright colours (for eg blue) so i have to be neutral toned around them Grrrr (browns). They are not used to it because none of my other sisters care about make up. But i don't care LOL.

Mom doesn't like to see my hair curly, whenever its curly she goes "aren't you going to straighten it" 

"no mom, i'm tired"

"It looks untidy"

"mom i don't feel like sitting infront of a mirror for an hour doing my hair"
After several talks during the day..

"fine mom i'll do it later"

LOL


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 17, 2007)

i got a blunt fringe cut in and at first my fiance hated it, but everyone else says it looks great so tough luck to him!!!! He doesn't like my ruby woo lipstick or my girl about town and says they are too bright , but i think it looks shit hot!!! (must look too sexy lol)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2007)

DH loves the fact that I play around with my hair and makeup.  

In any given week, I will wear my hair 7 different ways in seven different days.  Makeup...I just do what moves me. Neutral, smokey, vivid.  Experience has given me a good eye as far as colour theory/combos, what balances a look and what is appropriate for what occassion (work/client meeting/on the town, etc), so I don't get unpleasant comments.  Hey, not that I still don't make a mistake or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't really be around someone who "tells" me how to do my makeup.  I appreciate peoples suggestions, but someone flat-out telling me how to adorn my body is an arrogant presumption on their part. 

I am usually the one instigating friends to play around with makeup.  It should be fun and to their personal preference, though.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 17, 2007)

My bf thinks I'm hot no matter what I do to myself, so yay! As for other people, my dad has a lot to say when I wear red lipstick (you look old, the lipstick's too thick, it's staining the glass, etc etc.) My mom doesn't like me wearing red lipstick either but she doesn't say much about it.

I get the most amount of negative comments from aunts. They hate me wearing my dark smokey eyes look, but whatevs.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 17, 2007)

My best friend and my middle brother ALWAYS have something to say about my m/u or hair.  Either it's too dark, too light, I should go find a street corner, it's too blended, it's not blended well enough, those colors are crap, OMG what did you do to your hair! and on and on.  There are days I could do without the opinions of the wonderduo there. 

My oldest brother and my ex though are super cool about it.  The only thing they said anything about is when I dyed my hair from auburn (natural) to a super dark chocolate brown.  I heard comments for weeks about that until I dyed it back to red- then they shut up.


----------



## Briar (Nov 17, 2007)

I wear my hair very short and my hubby much prefers long hair on women.  I grew it out to the middle of my back for him once and hated it so off it went.  He also doesn't care for the really bright eyeshadows I wear sometimes but he knows that when I feel better about myself and like the way I look its better for everyone.  

In other words "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy".


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 17, 2007)

My SO used to always tell me when he thought my makeup was too bright or too loud by his standards. Hell, he still does. I used to think it was because he hated me using colors, he just wanted to see me in neutrals, till I realized one day he actually meant to say that I had too much makeup on (and boy did I ever slap that stuff on like there was no tomorrow). Full coverage foundation, 15 eye shadows, lipstick, gloss, liner, it was all just too much for him because he loves the way I look without it all on. Now I've found that happy medium where he loves my big ol face no matter what I have on, and I'm happy with how I look (usually light foundation, gloss, and whatever colors I want on my eyes). 

Now if only I could show him that just because I'm negative color (haha, I'm that pale) doesn't mean I can't wear blue.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 17, 2007)

My SO's pretty cool with it. Although he's not fond of lip products cause then they get on him. But he knows I enjoy and am pursuing it as a career and he knows what his addiction is. My mom will just say thing like 'Oh your eyes are dark' and then leave it at that. I used to get a lot of comments about my hair from my family cause it was purple. I usually only wearing neutrals around my family though.


----------



## aeni (Nov 17, 2007)

My boyfriend loves it when I wear makeup and go crazy on the eyes.  He says it "enhances my looks", which in simplified terms means I look like crap without it! lol

He also hates it when I curl my hair but has gotten used to it and likes that my roots never stay curly.  Loves me in dark brown hair, hates redheads.

Everyone in my makeup class wants to color my hair blonde for some strange reason.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_
My mother is the same as far as my hair goes, she's always telling me I look so much better when it's down. As far as makeup though, she tells me I look better with lipstick on and some glimmery eyeshadow and liner and stuff. Ha. I do whatever I want though, and they are both generally supportive of whatever I decide to do to my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pretty much the same here. There's no boyfriend in my world, but when I ask my mother _*her opinion*_ about what eyeshadow I should wear with a given outfit,  at first she'll say, "You know more about makeup than I do; you decide."
When pressed, though, about 90% of the time she'll say, "What about that beige-y stuff you've got?"
Fortunately, I love my taupes and browns, and would wear them most of the time anyhow.

With lipstick, it's a variation of the same; the answer is usually, "Have you got a nice rose color?"
Again fortunately, I love my Viva Glam IV.
All that to say: While my mother does  not attempt to tell me what makeup to wear, she has her ways of letting me know that she prefers that I go with fairly conservative shades, and I'm fine with that.
BUT she likes my hair short, and I like it long, so I wear it long.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 17, 2007)

If my SO had his way I would only wear eyeliner and mascara.  He hates it when I put a highlight color under my brow, and always says I'm to naturally pretty for all that "gunk". I use to give in and not wear anything, but life's too short to cater to everyone's opinions, so I wear whatever.  My family loves when I put on makeup, though they did not understand when I cut off all of my relaxed hair to go natural, but they love the long locs now.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_They know better.

-_-_

 
Ditto. They will say if they like it or not, but to tell me how to wear it?

Newp.

Few people dare to tread there.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divinedime* 

 
_If my SO had his way I would only wear eyeliner and mascara.  He hates it when I put a highlight color under my brow, and always says I'm to naturally pretty for all that "gunk". I use to give in and not wear anything, but life's too short to cater to everyone's opinions, so I wear whatever._

 
Shoot, yeah. It's _your_ face, not his.
It annoys me when men say that they "don't like for women to wear makeup," but still expect you to look fresh and gorgeous at 7:00 a.m.
Sorry, guys,  but for _most_ of us, you can have gorgeous, or you can have bare-faced, but not both at the same time.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_"mom i don't feel like sitting infront of a mirror for an hour doing my hair"
After several talks during the day..

LOL_

 

I love your curls!

My mom likes the big 80's hair with teasing.  I don't want to do that to my hair.  Yikes.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i got a blunt fringe cut in and at first my fiance hated it, but everyone else says it looks great so tough luck to him!!!! He doesn't like my ruby woo lipstick or my girl about town and says they are too bright , but i think it looks shit hot!!! (must look too sexy lol)_

 

Sounds like a hot look to me


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ditto. They will say if they like it or not, but to tell me how to wear it?

Newp.

Few people dare to tread there._

 

 I love that.  LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_DH loves the fact that I play around with my hair and makeup. 
_

 

That's awesome.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_My bf thinks I'm hot no matter what I do to myself, so yay!_

 

That rocks.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_My best friend and my middle brother ALWAYS have something to say about my m/u or hair. Either it's too dark, too light, I should go find a street corner, it's too blended, it's not blended well enough, those colors are crap, OMG what did you do to your hair! and on and on. There are days I could do without the opinions of the wonderduo there. 
_

 
"Too blended"  Whoa, I never heard of that one. I think that I am going to demand money for each time I am accused of having the hooker look.   The charge will start at $200. 

Actually, I started talking "OMG" statements from family as looking hot. LOL  That's the looks that strangers in public will say, "Wow, what shade of lipstick is that?" or "I love your hair".


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I wear my hair very short and my hubby much prefers long hair on women. I grew it out to the middle of my back for him once and hated it so off it went. He also doesn't care for the really bright eyeshadows I wear sometimes but he knows that when I feel better about myself and like the way I look its better for everyone. 

In other words "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy"._

 

Boy, I love your hair and your e/s.  Everytime I look at your pictures, I am in awe.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_ 
Now if only I could show him that just because I'm negative color (haha, I'm that pale) doesn't mean I can't wear blue._

 

I am very fair too, so colors really show up on me.  It can appear that I am wearing more than I am. 

Yes, I would rock that blue.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_ 
shes always like smooth your hair down... stop getting extensions... you should wear your makeup more natural... why dont you stop bleaching your hair and go back to brunette etc etc
_

 
Sounds like jealousy to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Sounds like jealousy to me._

 
I don't disagree, but not every criticism stems from jealousy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_My SO's pretty cool with it. Although he's not fond of lip products cause then they get on him. But he knows I enjoy and am pursuing it as a career and he knows what his addiction is. My mom will just say thing like 'Oh your eyes are dark' and then leave it at that. I used to get a lot of comments about my hair from my family cause it was purple. I usually only wearing neutrals around my family though._

 

I love how you wear your makeup!  That's great your SO is cool with it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_My boyfriend loves it when I wear makeup and go crazy on the eyes. He says it "enhances my looks", which in simplified terms means I look like crap without it! lol

He also hates it when I curl my hair but has gotten used to it and likes that my roots never stay curly. Loves me in dark brown hair, hates redheads.

Everyone in my makeup class wants to color my hair blonde for some strange reason._

 

For some reason, when I go to certain hairdressers, they want to dye my natural blonde hair dark brown.  But, then I see them dying all the naturally dark brunette girls blonde.  I wonder if it's for contrast.  I actually allowed one to do it, because I love brunette hair.  I looked so awful.  I looked like I was ready for Halloween.  Oh, but, I do love brunette hair.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_, "You know more about makeup than I do; you decide."
.
All that to say: While my mother does not attempt to tell me what makeup to wear, she has her ways of letting me know that she prefers that I go with fairly conservative shades, and I'm fine with that.
BUT she likes my hair short, and I like it long, so I wear it long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awe, your mom sounds sweet.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divinedime* 

 
_If my SO had his way I would only wear eyeliner and mascara. He hates it when I put a highlight color under my brow, and always says I'm to naturally pretty for all that "gunk". I use to give in and not wear anything, but life's too short to cater to everyone's opinions, so I wear whatever. My family loves when I put on makeup, though they did not understand when I cut off all of my relaxed hair to go natural, but they love the long locs now._

 

I think I would go into withdrawals if I only wore eyeliner and mascara. Your hair rocks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't disagree, but not every criticism stems from jealousy._

 

Looking at the poster, uh, I still say it's jealousy.  She is smokin hot.

Not all criticism steming from jealousy sounds like a good theory topic for another thread.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I think I would go into withdrawals if I only wore eyeliner and mascara. Your hair rocks!_

 





  And thanks!
You know another thing came to me while I was looking over the new post.  As far as men or SO's are concern, maybe they dis the makeup because they know you look hot and they don't want other men/woman noticing you, because then there would be competition. Just a thought.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

divinedime;926239
You know another thing came to me while I was looking over the new post. As far as men or SO's are concern said:
			
		

> Totally agree!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i get it all the time.

my other half doesn't really care. it's my mum that tries to do the most input.

the other night i tried out a purple look on my eyes (just because i could), and she took one look at it and said "that's too dark on you". she's very critical of my makeup, hair, shoes and clothes.

i won't take makeup advice from her though. she wears foundation that is way too dark for her, and has often encouraged me to do the same so i don't look so pale. the funniest thing was one day i matched her foundation - she's a shade darker than i am and i had some foundation that matched her perfectly. i then did the rest of her makeup and when she looked at herself she thought it looked great.

so what did she do the next day? slap on too dark foundation, despite having a bottle of foundation that matched her skin tone._

 

Personally,  I know I am trying to get my mother out of time warp.  She thinks her eyes are tiny.  She makes them up like that.  

I am sooooooo glad you are doing your own thing.  AWESOME!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_yeah me and one of my best mates are so different

when i go out i like big hair big boobs big makeup!!

lashings of black around the eyes and uber glossy lips...

and my hair back brushed as much and a bit 'undone'

shes always like smooth your hair down... stop getting extensions... you should wear your makeup more natural... why dont you stop bleaching your hair and go back to brunette etc etc

but if i turned round and said 'actually i think youd look better with a bit more makeup on' or 'i find your hair pretty boring' well that would be rude huh?

but i like us being so different

where as when im with my other mates with the same style...gosh we encourage eachother 'more blusher' 'more lips' we look like a bunch of drag queens by the end of a night out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh oh, sounds like your homegirl does not like the attention you receive!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Uh oh, sounds like your homegirl does not like the attention you receive!!_

 

Totally agrees!


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Looking at the poster, uh, I still say it's jealousy.  She is smokin hot.
_

 
completely made my day
thankyou sparklingwaves xx


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't find too much of a difference. You know why...is because I am only pretty if I have makeup and straight hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol

No, my boyfriend says his "least favorite" hairstyle is when I wear it naturally curly (which is understandable because its frizzy and gross) he's sweet though, because he doesn't say it looks bad, he just likes other styles better. He LOVES when I straighten it

My mom loves my curls. Because she has straight hair.

When I go out I get the most compliments on my straight hair and when my makeup is very done. boyfriend tells me I don't need makeup


----------



## lara (Nov 18, 2007)

Eh, not really. Everyone would like me to wear my hair out more often, but that's just because it's always tied back or in a chignon.

My partner has never, _ever _told me that he doesn't like my make-up or how I look. He likes it when I'm bare-faced, he likes me when I'm done up, he likes me regardless. If he ever told me how to do my hair or make-up without me expressly inviting his opinion first, I'd probably clock him. It's my face, not his.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't find too much of a difference. You know why...is because I am only pretty if I have makeup and straight hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

No, my boyfriend says his "least favorite" hairstyle is when I wear it naturally curly (which is understandable because its frizzy and gross) he's sweet though, because he doesn't say it looks bad, he just likes other styles better. He LOVES when I straighten it

My mom loves my curls. Because she has straight hair.

When I go out I get the most compliments on my straight hair and when my makeup is very done. boyfriend tells me I don't need makeup_

 

I wonder if he likes it straight, because it may appear much longer.  From your picture, those curls look soooo sexy.  I just think there is something so sexy about curly hair. To me, it has this powerful wild sexual energy.  The neat thing with it is you can make it straight when you want. (You can tame that energy).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_ If he ever told me how to do my hair or make-up without me expressly inviting his opinion first, I'd probably clock him. It's my face, not his._

 
LOL


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_"Too blended"  Whoa, I never heard of that one. I think that I am going to demand money for each time I am accused of having the hooker look.   The charge will start at $200. 

Actually, I started talking "OMG" statements from family as looking hot. LOL  That's the looks that strangers in public will say, "Wow, what shade of lipstick is that?" or "I love your hair"._

 
I'm thinking I should take a page outta your book and start taking "OMG" statements as "I'm lookin good" lol.  I get nicer compliments from strangers than I do my brother/best friend!

Yeah, the 'too blended' comment came from my best friend who was like "erm... aren't you suppose to TELL how many colors are there?" Then I gave her the  look and was like "then what's the point of blending if you've got lines everywhere?"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I wonder if he likes it straight, because it may appear much longer. From your picture, those curls look soooo sexy. I just think there is something so sexy about curly hair. To me, it has this powerful wild sexual energy. The neat thing with it is you can make it straight when you want. (You can tame that energy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, I think it has something to do with the fact that it looks longer. (But hey, thats why I like it straight too). Thanks for the compliment. My hair was nice in that picture, but I've been having problems with it recently and I really need to find a better product. With the right product and maybe if my hair was 5 inches longer, I'd wear it curly all the time. because I agree with you: its wild and sexy.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 18, 2007)

my nan hates it whenever i straighten my hair or dye it on rare occasions. I just tell her that it's 2007 not 1957 lol. usually shuts her up (im not disrespectful of her but she can get rude though).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_my nan hates it whenever i straighten my hair or dye it on rare occasions. I just tell her that it's 2007 not 1957 lol. usually shuts her up (im not disrespectful of her but she can get rude though)._

 
I hear you.  It's generational differences.  I have encountered that within my own family.  

I remember when my grandmother was living. My grandmother wore pink lipstick and patted most of it off.  She would never wear red lipstick.  Whereas, my mother wouldn't go out the door without it.  Then, my sister perferred colored glosses or sheer lipsticks.  Talk about generation gaps.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 18, 2007)

My hubby doesn't ever complain about hair or makeup.  He will make comments when he really likes a certain cut/style/look, but otherwise has the "it's your hair/face" mentality.  =) 

When I saw this poll, I couldn't help but remember the experiences I had with a couple of my coworkers this past week.  

1) A coworker asked me where I learned to do that!  Referring to my eyes, she loves the different stuff that I've been doing lately and thinks it's really hot (her words).  I found it very flattering because I'm FAR from being anything other than average skill-wise.  Then she wanted to know what I buy and where to get it.  MAC & BE pigments!  Her husband may hate me soon, he's a big penny-pincher. 

2) Another co-worker brought in her new Jane Iredale One-4-All palette that she won at a staff in-service and asked me if I had some time during the day if I would explain to her what to do with it.  I thought that was so sweet that she'd ask me and again, felt so flattered that someone would think I was some sort of expert.  

Anyway, warm fuzzies all over... sounds like an excuse to BUY MORE MAC!  Like I needed an excuse.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_My hubby doesn't ever complain about hair or makeup. He will make comments when he really likes a certain cut/style/look, but otherwise has the "it's your hair/face" mentality. =) 

When I saw this poll, I couldn't help but remember the experiences I had with a couple of my coworkers this past week. 

1) A coworker asked me where I learned to do that! Referring to my eyes, she loves the different stuff that I've been doing lately and thinks it's really hot (her words). I found it very flattering because I'm FAR from being anything other than average skill-wise. Then she wanted to know what I buy and where to get it. MAC & BE pigments! Her husband may hate me soon, he's a big penny-pincher. 

2) Another co-worker brought in her new Jane Iredale One-4-All palette that she won at a staff in-service and asked me if I had some time during the day if I would explain to her what to do with it. I thought that was so sweet that she'd ask me and again, felt so flattered that someone would think I was some sort of expert. 

Anyway, warm fuzzies all over... sounds like an excuse to BUY MORE MAC! Like I needed an excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW!  Now, that's really awesome to have someone wanting to copy your look and another wanting a personal consultation.  

Your hubby probably isn't complaining, because you are freakin rockin hot!  

You are a PRO and don't know it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 19, 2007)

No one has ever commented on my makeup except for a short time when I stopped wearing it (I had blisters all over from Steven Johnsons/toxic epidermolysis). Usually coworkers want me to put makeup on them, lol.
My hair, I get comments on.  Two years ago I cut it really short after I had been attacked several times by brain injury patients. I was told by my boss that simply pinning it up was still inviting attack. So to show empathy (they can't help their impulsivity) I used clippers in the store room and shaved it to a half inch. It started a little trend for a while, too. A number of us looked like Annie Lennox.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't really remember anyone telling me how to do my hair or mu..I don't really talk to my mom so I don't hear anything from her, my grandma likes it because I often do the retro look, and my bf is clueless. I tried asking him for avice a couple of times but that didn't go anywhere. It's always "use what you think is right" ha


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ditto. They will say if they like it or not, but to tell me how to wear it?

Newp.

Few people dare to tread there._

 
Yep. That's a quick way to get me to tell you to piss off.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_No one has ever commented on my makeup except for a short time when I stopped wearing it (I had blisters all over from Steven Johnsons/toxic epidermolysis). Usually coworkers want me to put makeup on them, lol.
My hair, I get comments on. Two years ago I cut it really short after I had been attacked several times by brain injury patients. I was told by my boss that simply pinning it up was still inviting attack. So to show empathy (they can't help their impulsivity) I used clippers in the store room and shaved it to a half inch. It started a little trend for a while, too. A number of us looked like Annie Lennox._

 

That is a major compliment to have your coworkers wanting you to put m/up on them.  

More importantly, I am so moved that you were willing to part with your hair to such a short length in order to take better care of your patients.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I don't really remember anyone telling me how to do my hair or mu..I don't really talk to my mom so I don't hear anything from her, my grandma likes it because I often do the retro look, and my bf is clueless. I tried asking him for avice a couple of times but that didn't go anywhere. It's always "use what you think is right" ha_

 

I love retro looks.   Grandma and I agree. Retro is cool.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_WOW!  Now, that's really awesome to have someone wanting to copy your look and another wanting a personal consultation.  

Your hubby probably isn't complaining, because you are freakin rockin hot!  

You are a PRO and don't know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're so sweet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it's less any small amount of skill I have and more that most everyone where I work is so conservative that I'm one of only a few who mix it up a little.  I've made some progress though, I managed to convert one girl to wearing color outside of brown!  One down, so many to go!  I think my new motto for office makeup conversion will be "When the going gets tough, the tough get their butts to the MAC counter."  Whee!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 20, 2007)

No one ever tells me what to do with my makeup now. When I first started wearing eyeshadow, a coworker in TX told me that I needed to wear powder and blush to "round out" the look. But, my coworkers here (NO) ask for MU advice or me to do their eyes all the time. I'm just not comfortable with that, though. I'm just learning to do me LOL. I'm surprised no one really comments on the colorful looks. They tell me the browns and golds aren't really "me". I agree with that.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_I think my new motto for office makeup conversion will be "When the going gets tough, the tough get their butts to the MAC counter." Whee!_

 
That always makes me feel better and look better too.  I would love to work with you. We could share our latest haul together.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No one ever tells me what to do with my makeup now. When I first started wearing eyeshadow, a coworker in TX told me that I needed to wear powder and blush to "round out" the look. But, my coworkers here (NO) ask for MU advice or me to do their eyes all the time. I'm just not comfortable with that, though. I'm just learning to do me LOL. I'm surprised no one really comments on the colorful looks. They tell me the browns and golds aren't really "me". I agree with that._

 

You do a fabulous job applying makeup.  Personally, I think the colorful looks are radiant on you.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 20, 2007)

omg....for me it's not when ppl tell me HOW to wear my m/u or hair, it's when when ppl comment on WHY i'm wearing makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my lover's mom and younger sis is always like "is jenny in the washroom doing her makeup again????"..and the other one will respond "yuuuuuuuup!"  WHY is it any of their business? U need to take a piss or shit, tell me, i'll get out for u. but don't comment on WHY i'm doing my makeup. my own mom doesn't care whether i wear makeup or not, so what makes them think their opinion is any more important, or the fact that this is any of their business?
They're very low key/sporty ppl, like all they do is make sure their breath don't stink and their hair is untangled. but do I make annoying comments on why they don't do a little more to themselves when going out? NO, I DO NOT, b/c it's none of my business. (unless they're going out lookin like they live in a cave! but no one does that, really. lol)

but that's a HUGE pet peeve of mine! urgh!

anywhoOOo,
my bf hates makeup, but he knows im not gunna stop. so he tries to shut his mouth. haha but if he ever needs to gimme a present, he's fine with giving me a MAC gift certificate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i'm not complaining hehe


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

My family members are the ones that give me the most negative feedback. They are always telling me I need to go back to my natural hair colour (which is a dirty dishwater blonde.... not pretty). And they complain about how often the colour changes. When I attend family functions with funky and colourful make-up, I end up being teased about the colours or amount I'm wearing.

But at work and when out and about, those same looks get me compliments... weird, eh?

As far as significant others go, most have said they prefer me without any make-up (to which I reply "do you need glasses?" haha). But they don't complain when I get myself all dolled up... just about the length of time it take me to do it


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_omg....for me it's not when ppl tell me HOW to wear my m/u or hair, it's when when ppl comment on WHY i'm wearing makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my lover's mom and younger sis is always like "is jenny in the washroom doing her makeup again????"..and the other one will respond "yuuuuuuuup!" WHY is it any of their business? U need to take a piss or shit, tell me, i'll get out for u. but don't comment on WHY i'm doing my makeup. my own mom doesn't care whether i wear makeup or not, so what makes them think their opinion is any more important, or the fact that this is any of their business?
They're very low key/sporty ppl, like all they do is make sure their breath don't stink and their hair is untangled. but do I make annoying comments on why they don't do a little more to themselves when going out? NO, I DO NOT, b/c it's none of my business. (unless they're going out lookin like they live in a cave! but no one does that, really. lol)

but that's a HUGE pet peeve of mine! urgh!

anywhoOOo,
my bf hates makeup, but he knows im not gunna stop. so he tries to shut his mouth. haha but if he ever needs to gimme a present, he's fine with giving me a MAC gift certificate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i'm not complaining hehe_

 
I really wonder if deep down that your lover's mom and sis would like to wear m/up too. I bet they see you step out and say to themselves, "Damn, I wish I looked like her."  

That is a perfect gift idea - "MAC gift certificate". I wouldn't complain either. (Hmmm, I got to drop a hint to my hubby for that one).


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_That is a major compliment to have your coworkers wanting you to put m/up on them. 

More importantly, I am so moved that you were willing to part with your hair to such a short length in order to take better care of your patients._

 
My work is all about THEM, not me.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_My family members are the ones that give me the most negative feedback. They are always telling me I need to go back to my natural hair colour (which is a dirty dishwater blonde.... not pretty). And they complain about how often the colour changes. When I attend family functions with funky and colourful make-up, I end up being teased about the colours or amount I'm wearing.

But at work and when out and about, those same looks get me compliments... weird, eh?

As far as significant others go, most have said they prefer me without any make-up (to which I reply "do you need glasses?" haha). But they don't complain when I get myself all dolled up... just about the length of time it take me to do it _

 

I don't think family is always objective.  I think people outside of our family can give a better perspective.  They can recognize talents and creativity that our family's may fail to see.  People outside our family can help foster growth.  Whereas, family sometimes may want us to just remain the same.

It  sounds like you are very creative. This is something that I hope you continue to nourish.  Others outside your family are recognizing and appreciating your unique flair.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_My work is all about THEM, not me._

 
I am so thankful for people like you.  You just don't know how much I appreciate and value people like you being in the world.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I don't think family is always objective.  I think people outside of our family can give a better perspective.  They can recognize talents and creativity that our family's may fail to see.  People outside our family can help foster growth.  Whereas, family sometimes may want us to just remain the same._

 
well spoken. very well spoken. I think that's so true, at least for my family. I wanna go through Makeup Artistry for schooling, but if I'm serious about that, I gotta put myself through that all on my own. Asking my dad for tuition $ for Makeup Artistry is like asking him money for crack. a big no no. really dumb on my part if I DO ask him. It's sad that sometimes parents can't see/accept some things you're good at just because they don't see it as a prestige title.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I really wonder if deep down that your lover's mom and sis would like to wear m/up too. I bet they see you step out and say to themselves, "Damn, I wish I looked like her."  

That is a perfect gift idea - "MAC gift certificate". I wouldn't complain either. (Hmmm, I got to drop a hint to my hubby for that one)._

 
I think the mom would wanna, but she has no time for anything but her youngest child and her work. she's a single mom, and her youngest is only 13. and my bf's 24. so that's a huge gap. i'm sure she didn't intend on wanting to raise another child 11 yrs after she had my bf. many mothers have no time for themselves. so maybe she does, but can't. who knows how she really feels inside. but as for my bf's sis, she is only 13, and she plays soccer. she's asked me to do her makeup for special occasions, but i doubt she'll wanna play soccer with makeup melting on her face with her sweat. ew. she's too young anyways for makeup i think. maybe just lipgloss LOL I didn't wear makeup until i was around 16...and it was just the basic makeup stuff, not like how I do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just wish they would shuddup about what I do with my life/face/body/hair/fingernails/toenails/clothes/teeth/eyebrows/shoes/food....wat else? LOL


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2007)

The boy says i look better with out mu...i dont care what he says i love mu.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_well spoken. very well spoken. I think that's so true, at least for my family. I wanna go through Makeup Artistry for schooling, but if I'm serious about that, I gotta put myself through that all on my own. Asking my dad for tuition $ for Makeup Artistry is like asking him money for crack. a big no no. really dumb on my part if I DO ask him. It's sad that sometimes parents can't see/accept some things you're good at just because they don't see it as a prestige title.




I think the mom would wanna, but she has no time for anything but her youngest child and her work. she's a single mom, and her youngest is only 13. and my bf's 24. so that's a huge gap. i'm sure she didn't intend on wanting to raise another child 11 yrs after she had my bf. many mothers have no time for themselves. so maybe she does, but can't. who knows how she really feels inside. but as for my bf's sis, she is only 13, and she plays soccer. she's asked me to do her makeup for special occasions, but i doubt she'll wanna play soccer with makeup melting on her face with her sweat. ew. she's too young anyways for makeup i think. maybe just lipgloss LOL I didn't wear makeup until i was around 16...and it was just the basic makeup stuff, not like how I do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just wish they would shuddup about what I do with my life/face/body/hair/fingernails/toenails/clothes/teeth/eyebrows/shoes/food....wat else? LOL_

 

My wish for you is that you continue to listen to your own inner wisdom to guide you in the direction of your dreams.   Just as your family has chosen their own footsteps to a path they desired, you too have that right.   

I have this inner instinct that tells me from your post that your bf's mother is not taking time out in her life to nuture herself.  Many women's lives are totally out of balance, because they never meet their needs or desires.  They may even view self-care as selfish and indulgent.  

So, I feel the comments directed at you are coming from a place of person in depletion.  It's not just that you are putting on m/up. You are taking time out to care for yourself.  I have a gut feeling she isn't caring for herself in a nuturing way.

She sounds like she needs to learn to take sometime out for herself.  Even if it's a 1/2 hour  a day, it can help restore some of that dry well within herself.  

She has to think enough of herself to make this time just for her.  

It's great that you are understanding and recognize her current state.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_The boy says i look better with out mu...i dont care what he says i love mu._

 
I can totally relate.  I am not getting rid of my "tool box".  That's what my hubby calls my train case.  He puts makeup in terms of things he has.  Concealer is "primer".  Foundation is "paint".  

I wouldn't ask my hubby to give up his enjoyment of certain things, so he can't ask me to give up the "tool box".   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup is fun to me.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had many comments about my hair since my teen years, but I don’t take the comments to heart because its my hair and I will wear it whatever way it makes me happy.  
For almost 3 years now I have let my grey grow out (or is it in?) and I like the way it looks, especially when I wear it straight.  The people who want me to color my hair are mostly older than me, they say grey hair make a person look older.  They no longer say anything to me because now I ask them, so do you really think dyeing your hair is fooling anyone into thinking that you are younger?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I have had many comments about my hair since my teen years, but I don’t take the comments to heart because its my hair and I will wear it whatever way it makes me happy. 
For almost 3 years now I have let my grey grow out (or is it in?) and I like the way it looks, especially when I wear it straight. The people who want me to color my hair are mostly older than me, they say grey hair make a person look older. They no longer say anything to me because now I ask them, so do you really think dyeing your hair is fooling anyone into thinking that you are younger?_

 

Yes, I do think it's in to allow the hair to go natural.  I am seeing more ads in magazines with women with grey hair.   I find that refreshing.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I don't think family is always objective.  I think people outside of our family can give a better perspective.  They can recognize talents and creativity that our family's may fail to see.  People outside our family can help foster growth.  Whereas, family sometimes may want us to just remain the same.

It  sounds like you are very creative. This is something that I hope you continue to nourish.  Others outside your family are recognizing and appreciating your unique flair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for the lovely compliment, and you are absolutely right. Your family watches you grow for your entire life, and sometimes I think it's hard for them to let go of the image they hold of the little girl you once were. All we can do is be true to ourselves and hope that our family supports our decisions. I am lucky to be able to say that my family does support me and my appearance, and the teasing is always good natured (although sometimes a little much)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I can totally relate.  I am not getting rid of my "tool box".  That's what my hubby calls my train case.  He puts makeup in terms of things he has.  Concealer is "primer".  Foundation is "paint".  _

 
Haha, I find this very humorous. I refer to my make-up as paint... as in "gotta go paint my face!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I have had many comments about my hair since my teen years, but I don’t take the comments to heart because its my hair and I will wear it whatever way it makes me happy.  
For almost 3 years now I have let my grey grow out (or is it in?) and I like the way it looks, especially when I wear it straight.  The people who want me to color my hair are mostly older than me, they say grey hair make a person look older.  They no longer say anything to me because now I ask them, so do you really think dyeing your hair is fooling anyone into thinking that you are younger?_

 
I really admire you viewpoint on this. Grey hair looks absolutely stunning on women and I'm glad to hear you rocking it with pride! The aging process is something we all have to endure and embrace.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Nov 21, 2007)

No one says anything to me about the way I look, I get compliments mostly on my makeup.  Hubby compliments me with and without makeup. He always tells me to close my eyes so he can see the colors on my eyes when I''m made up. In the mornings, when we wake up, he always tells me how beautiful I am. So I'm happy he doesnt care.  

And like another said, THEY KNOW BETTER


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassygirl224* 

 
_No one says anything to me about the way I look, I get compliments mostly on my makeup. Hubby compliments me with and without makeup. He always tells me to close my eyes so he can see the colors on my eyes when I''m made up. In the mornings, when we wake up, he always tells me how beautiful I am. So I'm happy he doesnt care. 

And like another said, THEY KNOW BETTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your hubby is so sweet.  I especially love how he tells you to close your eyes so he can the colors better.  That really is just so loving.  I have to say I am jealous.  I would love for my hubby to do that.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_My wish for you is that you continue to listen to your own inner wisdom to guide you in the direction of your dreams.   Just as your family has chosen their own footsteps to a path they desired, you too have that right.   

I have this inner instinct that tells me from your post that your bf's mother is not taking time out in her life to nuture herself.  Many women's lives are totally out of balance, because they never meet their needs or desires.  They may even view self-care as selfish and indulgent.  

So, I feel the comments directed at you are coming from a place of person in depletion.  It's not just that you are putting on m/up. You are taking time out to care for yourself.  I have a gut feeling she isn't caring for herself in a nuturing way.

She sounds like she needs to learn to take sometime out for herself.  Even if it's a 1/2 hour  a day, it can help restore some of that dry well within herself.  

She has to think enough of herself to make this time just for her.  

It's great that you are understanding and recognize her current state._

 
You're very right. I live life to make myself happy. I come from a family who cares about having face a lot, their reputation, and looking good in front of others (like no fuck ups)....and to me that's juss stupid. why do u care what others think so bad about u? do u have to justify urself and ur actions to them? if they wanna gossip about u and ur life, then they're the shallow ones. right? too bad my family can't see it from my point of view. but it's all about clashes in different generations. nothing we can do about it.

You're also very right about her. she does not have any time to herself. and if she does, it's interrupted b/c she either needs to help her daughter or she has to babysit her grandchild, run errands, soccer practice/games, etc. few yrs ago i took her out to get a mani + pedi, and haircut for xmas as her present/treat. she loved it. but there's only so much i can do for her.
it can sound easy to take a bit a time out for urself, but if you're stressed out about so many things in life, it's hard to put ur mind at ease for a bit just to relax. it might be easier said than done. u kno?


----------

